# [SOLVED] Logitech USB heaset Kernel settings

## J3N7iL

Any idea where the USB headset /w mic is located in the kernel?

I'm looking in:

 Device Drivers --> USB Support --> 

as well as:

Sound card support --> ALSA --> USB sound devices

And don't see anything for Logitech

Thank you in advance.

********************************************************

Just as an update, I ran alsaconf and chose sound cards and oddly enough the Logitech usb headset is listed.

I'm not sure what is happening, but I cannot choose the usb head set as an output in world of warcraft or in teamspeak 3.

also when I run " Volume Control" under gnome -> system -> prefrences, 

I receive this error : "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."

All of my alsa drivers are installed via the kernel, I have not emerged alsa-drivers.

*********************************************************

Solution

after a very lengthy read threw the aweful alsa documentation. I discoved that adding alsa and pulseaudio to my USE flags in /etc/make.conf was required.

In addition I emerged pulseaudio alsautils and esound. I then added esound to startup 

```
 rc-update add esound default
```

This alone did not give me my desired results, I also had to do 

```
emerge --newuse --update --deep world
```

after reboot my sound system had the tools needed to controll which apps used which sound device.

Alsa is well developed and has great drivers, but the worlds worst documentation, However it has come to the point that alsa no longer requires and conf files or tools to configure it, 

it can all be done via gnome tools or application settings.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

J3N7iL,

Its snd-usb-audio.  If thats not enough of a hint, press / in make menuconfig,

There is nothing special for Logitech

----------

## J3N7iL

Thanks for the help, I found the headphone module and installed it.

All sound now goes threw the headset and nothing through the onboard, and I cannot switch between devices.

I went back in the kernel and loaded alsa as a module and just selected every generic device for PCI to let alsa figure it out.

But even after I loaded the new kernel only the head set works.

Alsaconf displays " No supported PnP or PCI card found" and the probe returns "no legacy drivers are available."

In addition, in gnome, I am missing system --> prefrences --> sound

which lets me enable gnome system sounds and choose default devices.

If there is a good document on how alsa wants to be set up or configured I would be more then happy to read through it.

I was hopeing that there is a detailed explanation on how alsa works with the kernel and what applications are needed to incorprate it into your system.

here is my use flags

```

USE="X alsa xinerama gnome gtk sqlite -kde -qt"

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

J3N7iL,

Follow the ALSA Guide with one exception.  Do not emerge alsa-driver, use the in kernel drivers.

You must configure your sound drivers as modules so the sound card enumeration order can be set with alsa.conf.

You will also need a correct alsa.conf.

Your default sound card will be whichever one loads first and thats not fully deterministic without some prodding.

The cheat is to make your default sound card a built in and the USB headset a module.

----------

## J3N7iL

I did follow that guide, and alsaconf failed . . .

 *Quote:*   

> You must configure your sound drivers as modules so the sound card enumeration order can be set with alsa.conf. 

 

My earlier comment . . .

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I went back in the kernel and loaded alsa as a module and just selected every generic device for PCI to let alsa figure it out.
> 
> But even after I loaded the new kernel only the head set works. 
> ...

 

It did not work as designed, 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Alsaconf displays " No supported PnP or PCI card found" and the probe returns "no legacy drivers are available." 
> 
> 

 

here is my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

```

# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Your default sound card will be whichever one loads first and thats not fully deterministic without some prodding.
> 
> The cheat is to make your default sound card a built in and the USB headset a module.
> ...

 

Regardless of which one gets picked up first, I should be able to choose which one to use.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

J3N7iL,

Your alsaconf is set for one sound card - you have at least two

```
# Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 <fix_me>

alias snd-card-1 snd-usb-audio

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=2
```

is better.  Put your on board sound driver in place of <fix_me>.

You will need to reboot to test.

----------

## J3N7iL

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Put your on board sound driver in place of <fix_me>. 
> 
> 

 

How do I determine what the driver is?

```

localhost ~ # lspci -v | grep -i audio

00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

```

Why is alsaconf not picking up any devices or drivers?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

J3N7iL,

Thats   snd_hda_intel

----------

## J3N7iL

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Thats snd_hda_intel
> 
> 

 

That didn't work but per

http://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main

I found 

http://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-hda-intel

which said snd-hda-intel and that worked !!!

I can now adjust and switch sound in my applications   :Smile:   thank you for all the help. I owe you a beer.

So my question to you now is why didn't the alsa.conf get populated correctly, and why did alsaconf fail?

Is there a guide for manually editing the alsa.conf file?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

J3N7iL,

I've never used alsaconf.

The alsa.conf you had was the defualt state.

There used to be a guide for editing alsa.con in the ALSA Guide.  Thats how I know how to do it.

----------

## J3N7iL

Ok so now that it worked I have one last favor from you.

When I am logged in as one of my users, my sound options are only dmix:0

but under root I have the actual devices listed. USB and Realtek.

And I am still missing the application to let me choose what me default sound device is in gnome. 

Any ideas?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

J3N7iL,

Are your users in the audio group ?

```
$ groups

wheel uucp audio cdrom dialout video games cdrw roy plugdev vmware scanner polkituser vboxusers
```

Add them (while you are root) then your users need to log out and back in to pick up the new group memberships.

----------

